# Kaskade mit automatischer Temperatursteuerung



## Patrickclouds (19. Februar 2011)

haben hier eine Kaskade gebaut, die mit einem ganz besonderen Feature auftrumpfen kann. Nämlich einer automatisch gesteuerten Temperaturregelung.
Einfach Wunschtemperatur einstellen und zurück lehen. Ideal für CPUs die bei -85°C oder so nicht mehr booten wollen.

Gesteuert wird das Ganze von dem PID Regler in der Temperaturanzeige für die zweite Stufe. Somit kann man sich auch ein externes Thermometer sparen beim Benchen.

Der PID Regler steuert über ein Solid State Relays ein Magnetventil an, welches den Bypass öffnet. Dabei wird Heißgas durch drei Kapillarrohre direkt in den CPU Kühler geleitet.

Um das ganze besser zu veranschaulichen hab ich zwei kleine Videos gedreht. Einmal im Test mit 200Watt abwärme und danach noch einmal mit 300Watt.

200watt:
YouTube - 2 stage Cascade auto Bypass 200 Watts load --==!!! powered by www.extremecooling.de !!!==--

300watt:
YouTube - 2 stage Cascade auto Bypass 300 Watts load --==!!! powered by www.extremecooling.de !!!==--

Bilder der Anlage


----------



## fctriesel (20. Februar 2011)

Hast du den PID vorher berechnet oder einfach probiert?
Ich erinnere mich gerade mit grausen an meine Vorlesungen in MSR und Computerintegrierte-Gebäudetechnik zurück.


----------



## Patrickclouds (20. Februar 2011)

man kann die parameter von dem PID anpassen oder einfach die auto einstellung verwenden.
wenn man alle Parameter selbst eingeben muss ist das ne undankbare aufgabe 
das möchte ich nicht freiwillig machen. zeit ist kostbar


----------



## Dr.House (21. Februar 2011)

Eine super Idee.  Habe mich schon immer gefragt wie man eine Soll-Temperatur einstellen und halten kann bei ner Kaskade, es macht ja auch Sinn   Klasse Idee 

Welche Spitzenwerte erreicht man bei 200 und 300 Watt Abwärme ?
Schade dass du nicht benchst, mit der Höllenmaschine wäre das super easy.
Was hat das Monstrum  insgesamt gekostet?  2 K oder mehr ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. Februar 2011)

-96 bei 200 watt und -94 bei 300watt.
zum benchen fehlt mir die zeit, wobei ich schon mal lust hätte 

preis liegt deutlich unter 2k


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2011)

Mal eine Frage und nicht falsch verstehen ich hab grossen Respekt deiner Arbeit gegenüber, wiso baust du solche Kühlmonster wenn du nicht benchst?

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Februar 2011)

weil es spass macht 
andere spielen mit der eisenbahn oder modden ihren pc


----------

